# Kelvin Maxwell Boyce



## WEST (Mar 28, 2007)

Would love to hear from my old shipmate "Kiwi Boyce" Sailed together in MV Orecrest 1960/61 and was best man at my wedding in 1966.
Last i heard from him was in 1970 when my father died, and he was living in Aussie i believe in the Melbourne area


----------



## boyce (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kelvin Boyce*



WEST said:


> Would love to hear from my old shipmate "Kiwi Boyce" Sailed together in MV Orecrest 1960/61 and was best man at my wedding in 1966.
> Last i heard from him was in 1970 when my father died, and he was living in Aussie i believe in the Melbourne area


Hi my name is Ronnie Boyce, Ginger (kelvin) was my brother. Sorry to say that Ginger died of a heart attack 28 years ago. Would love to speak to you. If you can send me your phone number I will ring you.

Regards
Ron Boyce


----------



## danny (Jan 8, 2006)

*Kelvin Boyce*



WEST said:


> Would love to hear from my old shipmate "Kiwi Boyce" Sailed together in MV Orecrest 1960/61 and was best man at my wedding in 1966.
> Last i heard from him was in 1970 when my father died, and he was living in Aussie i believe in the Melbourne area


Sorry to here about Kelvin i sailed with him on the Gothic he came on holiday with me when we were in Auckland.Photo of Kelvin and me on my photo gallery.


----------



## WEST (Mar 28, 2007)

*Kelvin Boyce*

Hi Danny
Your gallery photo of "Kiwi" brought memories flooding back, i lost touch with him in the early seventies. Can you recall the dates he sailed with you in the Gothic.
He was a damn good shipmate and i am gutted to learn of his early death

Dave


----------



## WEST (Mar 28, 2007)

*Kelvin Boyce*

P.S. Danny

Have sent my info on a private message to his brother Ronnie


----------



## danny (Jan 8, 2006)

WEST said:


> Hi Danny
> Your gallery photo of "Kiwi" brought memories flooding back, i lost touch with him in the early seventies. Can you recall the dates he sailed with you in the Gothic.
> He was a damn good shipmate and i am gutted to learn of his early death
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave sailed with Kelvin 1962.He came on holiday with us some times when he was in Auckland,he was also on the Ceramic,there is another photo of kelvin on this site somewhere.Regards Danny.


----------



## WEST (Mar 28, 2007)

danny said:


> Hi Dave sailed with Kelvin 1962.He came on holiday with us some times when he was in Auckland,he was also on the Ceramic,there is another photo of kelvin on this site somewhere.Regards Danny.


Hi Danny
Many thanks for the info on Kelvin, i have spent much of the day looking for old photos and correspondence, I found a couple of him with a sulphur crested cockatoo he brought back for me from Aussie !!!!!
I'll keep digging.

Regards
Dave


----------

